# Brians custom Lens



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I just ordered me a 4X.....I looked at them in W. Monroe and they were CLEAR.

heard some people talking that they didnt even need a clarifier with the 4x it was that clear. But I suppose everyones eyes are a little different.'

Would be nice to get away from a clarifier for brightness, heck would make the 4X closer to a 5 or 6 without the diminishing power of the clarifier.....

thoughts?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just purchased 2 lenses from Brian about 2 weeks ago. I had issues all season last year trying to get a crisp, clear sight picture. Tried a few different lenses in 3 and 4x but was not satisfied and didn't want to spend tons of money to try something that I wasn't sure was going to work. Read some good reports on Brian's lenses, checked his web site and even talked to him on the phone for a while. Recieved my 2 lenses, both in 3X and have to say the clarity is great and the price won't break the bank. Now thinking of trying a 4X to see if it is clear without a clarifier. I still need to get to shoot them more outdoors in different lighting, but very happy so far.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

Brian's lens are the best out there even if price weren't an issue I would shoot them I've had them all and his are the best.Plus hes awesome to deal with.I shoot a #1 clarifier with mine just because of my prescription and it's cyrstal clear and no glre in all lighting onditions.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought two lens from him in Monroe. I have not had time to drop them in to try yet. Hope I will get a chance after Paris.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Taz - you shot K45 right? I remember seeing that sharp CCR shirt. You were one target in front of me.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Brians Lens? Havent heard of them yet but Im all ears......been struggling with clarity for a couple years now.


----------



## old trev (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone ,I just received a 3x lens from Brian and I am wondering which way round it goes ,ie curve out toward target or in towards me,could someone clarify this (no pun intended ,maybe a little ) for me please.
All the best regards from Old Trev


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Curve side pointing to the target


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Curve side toward the target Brian is a great guy and his customer service is outta this world...however you do need to make sure and mark the lens so you put it back in in the same orientation is was removed or you will have to resight..and yes you can use his 4x without a clarifier.or at least I can with my 42 year old eyes


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Thinking about shooting a 6x with #2clarifier. Looked through this setup in Texas and it seemed pretty clear. Anyone else tried this.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

I tried 4x with #1 clarifier but target was still a little cloudy. Going to try Brian also.


----------



## bowhunter797979 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got 2 lenses last week ordered another today they are the BEST LENSES YET BY FAR


----------



## bowhunter797979 (Feb 21, 2014)

He etches lenses with dots 4x is 4 dots always put at bottom n ur in business


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

where can you order these


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.brianscustomlens.com/


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2013)

pseshooter300 said:


> http://www.brianscustomlens.com/


Contacting Brian today


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

Check out his new scopes they are awesome and he has a new shade out for front of the scope.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

This is a great company to deal with.


----------



## Itsderekcarter (Dec 22, 2014)

He also has a Facebook page now


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Little anxious here. Sent off order/money Friday before last and haven't heard a word. Same with Feather Vision, no word of my lens...Yeah, Feather Vision has been sold and AAE the new owner.....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Never checked the mail yesterday, but my lens came in. Checked the mailbox when coming home from a 3D. Lens looks good and looks good for clarity looking out in the back yard. Will give it test hop after a late lunch and a cool drink or two.


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys. Is Brian still around? Can someone point me to his latest thread please

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ziad said:


> Hi guys. Is Brian still around? Can someone point me to his latest thread please
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


He has his own webpage. Just google search him. I think I have a lens in even power from him. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

ss315 said:


> He has his own webpage. Just google search him. I think I have a lens in even power from him. Haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did & found him! Ha

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

Have any of you tried his new yellow lens? If so, what did u think? Thanks, Robinhedd


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have his new yellow lens. I will not tell anyone how awesome it is, as I feel I have an advantage with it. So no..... I don't know anyone with it.


----------



## baddhorsie (Dec 27, 2015)

I just got a 6x from them and use a number 2 clarifier. Super clear, it's like HD


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

robinhedd said:


> Have any of you tried his new yellow lens? If so, what did u think? Thanks, Robinhedd


I have it, it's nice. Worth the double price? Not 100% sure.
I got one when he first started making them, he was an absolute pleasure to deal with for sure.


----------

